# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  DOSJE: DISKRIMINIMI i SHQIPTARVE NE IRJM - FAKTE

## Faik

*DOSJE: DISKRIMINIMI i SHQIPTARVE NE IRJM - FAKTE*
Ketu Propozoj qe te postojme dhe te krijojme nje dosje me te gjitha diskriminimet qe i behen Shqiptarve ne IRJM, 

**************************************************  **********


*Shqiptarët Zero në institucionet kulturore* 

  09/03/2009 13:50:25 


Grupi iniciues i artistëve kumanovarë ka kërkuar që urgjentisht në qytetin e Kumanovës të hapet teatri shqiptar, por të hapen dyert edhe për punësime të reja në institucionet e tjera 


Në Kumnaovë nuk ka asnjë të punësuar shqiptarë në institucionet kulturore siç janë Galeria e Qytetit, Muzeu i Qytetit, Teatri i Kumanovës, ndërsa një apo dy shqiptarë mund të gjinden në institucionet e tjera kulturore.

Kuador e reja shqiptare të diplomuar në fushat e artit dhe kulturës në Kumanovë kanë shfaqur doza të forta të reagimeve për diskriminimin brutal të shqiptarëve në institucionet kulturore. 

Grupi iniciues i artistëve shqiptarë bëjnë të ditur se Qendrën e Kulturës në Kumanovë janë të punësuar 18 maqedonas dhe vetëm dy shqiptarë, ndërsa ata njoftojnë se partia maqedonase në pushtet ka punësuar edhe persona të tjerë me kontratë pune. Në Teatrin popullor të qytetit ka të punësuar mbi 20 maqedonas, ndërsa nuk është i punësuar asnjë shqiptar. Kuadrot shqiptare të artit dhe kulturës kërkojnë hapjen e shpejt të Teatrit Shqiptar në Kumanovë, i cili do të funksionojë në hapësirat e objektit të Qendrës për Kulturë në Kumanovë. 

Mungesa e një teatri në gjuhën shqipe ka krijuar një hendikep shumë të madh në realizimin normal të nevojave kulturore dhe emancipuese të kësaj popullate. Duke u nisur nga fakti se teatri ushqen dhe kultivon vlerat kulturore dhe qytetëruese të një populli, funksionimi i një teatri në gjuhën shqipe në qytetin e Kumanovës është më tepër se i nevojshëm  është i domosdoshëm, theksojnë iniciuesit e këtij projekti, të cilët shtojnë se Kumanova ka staf profesional të artistëve. Kjo nismë është ndërmarrë nga artistët kumanovarë: Musa Isufi, Mendim Murtezi, Sefedin Shabani, Mirsad Abazi dhe Shkëlqim Islami. (INA)

**************************************************  *************

*Paratë e shqiptarëve në rrugët e Maqedonisë Lindore*

Zejnulla VESELI
Shkup, 8 mars - Kanë mbetur edhe dy javë deri në mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve presidenciale dhe lokale. Në mitingjet parazgjedhore, kandidatët për president dhe kryetar komunash para elektoratit të tyre dalin me premtime dhe më një retorikë të çuditshme për problemet e shumta, me të cilat ballafaqohen qytetarët e Maqedonisë. Thjeshtë, qytetarëve me këto premtime, siç thonë ata, u kanë dal mbi kokë. Habit edhe fakti kur dëgjon kryeministrin Gruevski, i cili thekson se kjo qeveri ka harxhuar rreth 100 milion euro për ndërtimin e infrastrukturës në disa komuna. Prandaj, më të drejtë pyesin qytetarët se paratë e kujt i harxhon kjo Qeveri për qëllime partiake.

"Një ordiner, mashtrues dhe keqpërdorues i parave të taksapaguesve, përfshirë këtu edhe taksapaguesit shqiptarë, duke i përdorur për qëllime të tija të caktuara partiake", thotë Xhevdet Hajredini, ish ministër i Financave.
Jo vetëm paratë e qytetarëve, por kjo qeveri, sipas Hajredinit, harxhon edhe paratë Bankës Botërore të dedikuara për investime kapitale.
"Gruevski është në fushatë parazgjedhore nga viti 2006. Vazhdimisht mjetet e buxhetit i ka në funksion të rritjes së rejtingut të tij dhe të VMRO-DPMNE", thotë Hajredini.

Se me të vërtet Gruevski harxhon paratë e qytetarëve, Hajredini e mbështet në faktin se në seancat e parlamentit kur deputete parashtrojnë pyetje, Gruevski gjithmonë u ikën pyetjeve se me paratë e kujt qeveria po ndërton buste në qendër të qytetit si dhe sa para harxhon kjo qeveri për reklamim në media.
"Tanimë kur jemi në fushatë parazgjedhore, me parat e taksapaguesve shqiptarë Gruevski ndërton dhe rindërton rrugët e Maqedonisë Lindore. 
Me këtë veprim, ai qartë na bënë me dije se unë mund të bëjë gjithçka dhe përfaqësuesit shqiptar në qeveri në këtë drejtim nuk mund të më pengojnë", thotë Hajredini. Pikërisht duke e nëpërkëmb faktorin shqiptar në qeveri, ai e ka gjetur çelësin magjik për të përforcuar rejtingun dhe pozitën, e cila bazohet vetëm në politikën e tij antishqiptare.

Të martën Komisioni për antikorrupcion do të mblidhet për të shqyrtuar se a ka elemente korruptive paraqitja e kryeministrit Gruevski në mitingjet e partisë së tij, VMRO-DPMNE, e në veçanti momenti kur flet për investimet që kjo qeveri po i bënë gjatë fushatës parazgjedhore.

"Çdo investim që është paraparë në programin afatgjatë të qeverisë apo realizohet në kohë kur është regjistruar në planin vjetor të qeverisë, mund të llogaritet se bëhet në kudër të asaj që projektuar më parë. Por, çdo pagesë shtesë gjatë periudhës zgjedhorë jep shenja të elementeve korruptive dhe të fitimit të poenëve politik", thotë Ilmi Selami, anëtar i Komisionit shtetëror për antikorrupsion. Selami thotë se çdo pjesëmarrës politik, përfshirë këtu edhe qeverinë, duhet të përmbahen nga veprimet që japin shenja të elementeve korruptive.

----------


## Modesti

Këtë temë e bëra krye temë sepse me të vërtetë diskriminimi sllav është i përditshëm dhe si i tillë i  pa durueshëm.

Prej tani do t'i denoncojmë hapur të gjitha diskriminimet që bëhen kundër shqiptarëve në irjm.

Faik të përgëzoj për temën.

----------


## Modesti

Ligji për natalitetin është krye këput antishqiptarë ngase favorizon nënat sllave dhe diskriminon nënat shqiptare. Ky ligj është sjellë në atë mënyrë që të vlen vetëm në komunat ku shumica është sllavo folëse.

Paramendoni, nëse një nënë sllave lind fëmijën e katërt asaj automatikisht i takon pension jetësor! 

Për komunat ku shqiptarët janë shumicë ky ligj nuk vlen!

----------


## Modesti

*Nënë, ty të diskriminojnë e të nënçmojnë*
*
Letër proteste me rastin e 8 Marsi*

E shtunë, 07 Mars 2009 21:13

Shkruan: Zekerija Ibrahimi, Shkup
_
Nëna ime, ty të kanë diskriminuar e nënçmuar. Barku jot është shpallë i keq, e ti duhet të ndëshkohesh, ndërsa barku i nënave sllave është shpallë i mirë dhe duhet të shpërblehet. E keqja është se bashkë me ata kësaj radhe ishin edhe tanët. Turp u qoftë të gjithëve!_

Nëna ime, sot kur në pjesën më të madhe të botës gratë mblidhen e protestojnë për të drejtat e tyre, ndërsa në vendin tonë ato mblidhen e festojnë, e ti nuk merresh më as me të parat e as me të dytat, unë po ta shkruaj një letër për t'i bërë një retrospektivë kohës kur ti ishe nëna ime dhe kohës kur ti tash je bërë gjyshe.

Nëna ime, ndonëse kam qenë fare i njomë, thjesht një kalama, unë i mbaj mend mirë ato vite të fundit të komunizmit pas '81-shit kur neve na nëpërkëmbej nderi. Ishte ajo kohë kur ti me bonat e verdhë, që babës tonë ia jepnin në punë, prisje rend në dyqan për t'i blerë dy litra vaj, pak qumësht, ndonjë detergjent e ndonjë kile sheqer, se për tjetër s'mbetej gjë.

Megjithatë më e keqja se kjo vijoi më pas. Unë edhe sot e kujtoj me dhimbje kohën kur ty t'u kufizua e drejta për të pasur më shumë se tre fëmijë dhe kjo atëbotë u bë me ligj. Më kujtohen atëherë bisedat që i bëje ti me babanë se sa keq po bëhet për ato nëna që i kishin nga katër e më shumë fëmijë. (Ne, për fat, ishim vetëm tre!) Ata prindër nuk do të merrnin shtesa për ata fëmijë. E të mos marrësh atëbotë shtesa për fëmijë ishte keq, se ishte kohë fukarallëku. Pa to, pastaj, as në shkollë nuk ta jepnin mensën. Vërtet ishte keq. E mua në klasën time, si më zavrak që isha, arsimtari më kishte caktuar që unë t'ua sjellë mensën në klasë shokëve e shoqeve të mia. E kur vija më atë shportën e madhe në dorë, i dija më saktë se kush janë të katërtin a të pestët, të cilëve nuk u binte mensa. E derisa në përtypeshim në pushimin e gjatë, ata, të katërtit e të pestit, na shikonin si të zënë në faj që Zoti nuk i kishte krijuar të dytët ose të parët. Ishin skena të dhimbshme ato.

Pastaj, nëna ime, fëmijëve të katërt e të pestë nuk u binte as të marrin vaksina. Ata thjesht ishin lënë në dorë të Zotit: po qe se kishin ymër, jetonin. Në të kundërtën ishin të dënuar të vdesin nga sëmundjet.
Eh, nëna ime, si m'u kujtua edhe një moment me ato vaksinat! Kam qenë po ashtu në shkollë fillore kur u përhap fjala se po vijnë të na japin vaksina që kur të rritemi të mbetemi sterilë. Dhe, derisa mjekët matelbardhë hynin për dere, ne kërcenim jashtë për dritare për të ikur që mos të marrim vaksina steriliteti. Eh, nëna ime, pushtet i poshtër ka qenë!

Nënë, e di se nënat e fqinjëve tanë, që kishin më shumë se tre fëmijë, ndiheshin keq sa herë që vinte muhabeti i fëmijëve, ngase pikërisht më të voglit e tyre i kishin të privuar nga kënaqësitë fëmijërore. Se ashtu kishte urdhëruar shteti  se shqiptarët shumë po shtoheshin e duhej gjetur ndonjë mekanizëm që kështu ta pengonin këtë shtim që në të ardhmen mund t'i bënte problem pushtetit. Unë e kuptoja se ky ishte një turp që na e kishin varë në qafë, ngase prindërve tanë ua kufizonin edhe raportet bashkëshortore me arsyen e vetme se ata nuk ishin sllavë dhe, ta dish nëna ime, më vinte të plas për këtë, por s'kisha ç'të bëj.

Më kujtohet pastaj, nënë, kur po në këtë frymë, duke dashur të të nxjerrin sa më pranë syve të tyre, ata erdhën e lagje më lagje na i prishën muret e na i prenë dyert, me të vetmin qëllim që ta zbulojnë nderin tënd. Vërtet ishte e padurueshme ajo. Atëbotë thuaja çdo mbrëmje në shtëpinë tonë do të bëhej muhabeti si t'i bëjmë vesikat e të ikim në Turqi, se këtu nuk kishte më jetë për ne. Por, kaloi....

Eh, nënë, shyqyr Zotit që kaloi ajo kohë e kurrë mos u ktheftë më.

Dhe tani, nëna ime, tani kur u bënë rreth 20 vite që e kemi lënë pas atë kohë të errët, pushteti prapë po të diskriminon ty. Prapë, tashmë në fytyrën e nipave, janë ngjallë ata që atëherë ta kufizonin barkun ty, por kësaj radhe edhe më keq. Tash, kur shqiptarët me një rezistencë të armatosur në 2001-shin sikur e kthyen një çikë krenarie, ata tjerët për të na bindur se megjithatë ne do të shtohemi aq sa duan ata, edhe kësaj radhe sollën një ligj që nënën sllave e shpallën nënë të mirë, nënë që duhet të lindë, nënë që duhet të paguhet pse lindë, nëna që ka bark engjëllor dhe ne te gjithë taksapaguesit e këtij shteti do të duhet ta shpërblejmë barkun e saj, ndërsa ty, nëna ime, prapë të nëpërkëmbën. Ty prapë të lanë aty ku ishe. Ti duhet të vazhdosh të lindësh krejt në hesapin tënd.

Shyqyr Zotit që ti tash nuk lindë më! Ndonëse ma merr mendja se ti edhe si gjyshe do të doje ta shohësh plot shtëpinë, por ata ta kufizojnë edhe atë dëshirë, nënë.

Nënë ime e dashur, unë e di se ti nuk e di si quhet ky fenomen në sociologji, se nuk e di as çfarë është sociologjia, por unë po ta shpjegoj me llafet tona. Kësaj pune i thonë racizëm. Këtë e ka bërë vetëm Hitleri, ai kasapi i Luftës së Dytë Botërore, i cili i shpalli racë të shenjtë gjermanët e tij. Kjo do të thotë se të gjithë që në vendin tonë nuk flasin maqedonisht (si thua ti: shkenisht), që nuk janë sllavë (si i quan ti: shkje), do të jenë të privuar nga shteti për fëmijët e tyre. U bë më keq se në kohën kur ti ishe nënë, e dashura nëna ime: atëherë ta kufizonin barkun, ndërsa sot ne fëmijët tu, do të duhet të paguajmë për barkun e nënave sllave.

Eh, nëna ime, kështu na e bën Kolja i Prilepit sot. Kësaj radhe, fatkeqësisht, bashkë me shqiptarët tanë që e hedhin fajin se jo ligji u përgatit në kohën e PDSH-së, jo e miratoi BDI-ja, e pallavra të tjera të këtilla që pas këtij poshtërimi për ne nuk janë më me rëndësi.

Nëna ime, unë edhe një gjë s'mund ta kuptoj: ne kemi edhe nëna shqiptare në Parlament që e lejuan këtë turp. Ndonëse aty disa janë vetëm manekine e disa dalin në TV vetëm kur dikush i korrupton dhe ato tregojnë se nuk e shesin veten aq lirë, se pushteti u sjell më shumë privilegje se shumat e korrupsionit, megjithatë vërtet më ka ra keq që edhe disa që i kam konsideruar intelektuale të formuara, që janë edhe nëna, sesi ato e kanë lejuar këtë turp.

Por, sidoqoftë nëna ime, ty të kanë diskriminuar e nënçmuar. Barku jot është shpallë i keq, e ti duhet të ndëshkohesh, ndërsa barku i nënave sllave është shpallë i mirë dhe duhet të shpërblehet. E keqja është se bashkë me ata kësaj radhe ishin edhe tanët. Turp u qoftë të gjithëve!

E meqë sot është dita botërore e grave, në vend të një buqete me lule për ty, le të jetë kjo letër si protestë në emër të të gjitha nënave shqiptare në Maqedoni që ky pushet po i diskriminon më keq se në komunizmin e ligë.


-------------------------

Kësaj proteste i bashkangjitem edhe unë - Modesti

----------


## Faik

*7 marsi - kaos dhe mjerim në shkollat shqipe*

   09/03/2009 19:22:54 


Dita e mësuesit shqiptar, 7 marsi është shënuar me probleme të mëdha në të gjitha shkollat shqipe në Maqedoni, të cilat përballen me mungesa hapësinore, pakujdesinë nga Ministria e Arsimit dhe mungesa e investimeve gati në tërë shkollat shqipe 


“Është një ditë që po na rikujton neve, por edhe përkundër kësaj nuk ka fare interes se me çfarë kushtesh ballafaqohemi ne mësimdhënësit”, thekson një arsimtar kumanovar duke treguar gjendjen e mjerë në shkollën e tij në fshatrat e komunës së Likovës. Edhe ky 7 mars për arsimin shqip është një rikujtim i shumë problemeve dhe halleve që kanë shkollat si mungesa e hapësira dhe objekteve shkollore, me ç`rast në disa vendbanime shqiptare mungojnë objekte shkollore për nxënësit shqiptarë, për shkak të rritjes së numrit të tyre. Një problem tjetër është edhe kushtet që kanë disa shkolla në zona rurale, duke mos plotësuar asnjë kusht themelor për një proces mësimor dhe që janë ambiente të rrezikshme për fëmijët. 

Kryetari i Lidhjes së Arsimtarëve Shqiptarë (LASH) në Kumanovë dhe Likovë, Etem Xheladini ka theksuar se Ministria e Arsimit dhe Shkencës ka anashkaluar totalisht shkollat shqip në Kumanovë, por edhe në Likovë. 

“Po hyjmë një në 7 mars të ri ku shumë shumë shkolla i kemi pa drejtorë shqiptarë, pa objekte shkollore, edhe kuptohet financimi i arsimtarëve po ashtu është në një kaos”, theksoi Etem Xheladini. Sipas tij, alarmuese është situata edhe me rastin e dhjetëra arsimtarëve që ushtrojnë detyrën e tyre, por që nuk kanë marrëdhënie të rregullta të punës. 

“Një numër i madh i arsimtarëve janë pa marrëdhënie punë të rregullt, poashtu mjetet të dedikuara nga Ministria e Arsimit për shkollën shqipe duke filluar prej atyre parashkollore deri te ato universitare”, theksoi Xheladini.

Sipas tij, LASH ka arritur të zbulojë se kjo ministri nuk ndan mjete financiare sipas numrit të nxënësve, por për nga hapësira e shkollës.

----------


## Faik

*Kisha e “Gruevskit” në raportin e Stejt Departmentit*

Laura Papraniku

Projekti i qeverisë së Nikolla Gruevskit për të këmbyer vendin e shtëpisë së Nënë Terezës, nga sheshi kryesor i qytetit të Shkupit në një vend tjetër, me tendencën për të ndërtuar një kishës ortodokse në vend të saj nuk i ka shpëtuar as shtetit amerikan. Në Raportin vjetor të Stejt departamentit amerikan, për liritë e religjionit në Maqedoni, për vitin 2008 janë nënvizuar edhe protestat e shoqërisë civile, të organizua nga Lëvizja Qytetare “Zgjohu” – Shkup, është përmendur fillimi i punimeve për rikonstruimin e një xhamie në Tetovë, si dhe kundërshtimin i disa parlamentarëve dhe zyrtarëve të larët qeveritar për ndërtimin e kishave dhe xhamive me para të shtetit.

 “OJQ etnike shqiptare ZGJOHU! ka protestuar kundër ndërtimit të kishës në sheshin e qytetit duke theksuar se lokacioni i propozuar është vendi i shtëpisë së fëmijërisë së Nënës Terezw dhe, ka propozuar që një qendër memoriali të ndërtohet në atë vend”, qëndron në Raportin e vitit 2008 që shteti amerikan ka përgatitur për liritë e religjionit në Maqedoni Raporti, i cili përfshin periudhën deri 19 shtator 2008, jep edhe hollësi kohore. Deri në përfundim të raportit, thuhet aty, nuk kishte filluar ndërtimi i kishës, ndërsa tregohet se në Tetovë kishte filluar rikonstruimi i xhamisë. “Disa parlamentarë dhe zyrtarët të lartë të qeverisë kanë shprehur kundërshtimin e tyre që shteti të financojë ndërtimin e kishave dhe xhamive”, thuhet në njërin prej raporteve më të rëndësishme, që hartohen nga shteti më i fuqishëm në botë. Në kohën kur raporti është publikuar, Gruevski, ia kishte dalë që shtëpinë e Nënë Terezës ta dislokon në vend tjetër, që u përcoll edhe me protesta ditën e inaugurimit më 30 janar të këtij viti. “Ky është një dhunim flagrant i historisë, pasi synon zhdukjen dhe zhbërjen e elementit shqiptar nga qendra e Shkupit” ishte reagimi i shoqërisë civile shqiptare. 

Ndërkaq, LQ ”Zgjohu” reagoi edhe kundër Gjyqit Kushtetues të Maqedonisë, ku para dy javëve u refuzuar kërkesa për shqyrtimin e kushtetutshmërisë së vendimit për ndërtimin e kishës ortodokse, që në sheshin kryesor, parën Qendrës Tregtare Qytetare “GTC”, pra pikërisht në vendin ku ndodhen themelet e shtëpisë së Nënë Terezës, alias Gonxhe Bojazhiu. Manipulimi me themelet e shtëpisë së saj, konsiderohet si njëri prej akteve më të turpshme që qeveria e kryeministrit Gruevski, po bën në dëm të trashëgimisë kulturore dhe historisë së Nënë Terezës, njërës prej figurave më markante të popullit shqiptar dhe personalitetit më të madh që ka nxjerr ndonjëherë Shkupi, kryeqyteti i tanishëm i Maqedonisë dhe kryeqendra deri dje e vilajetit të Kosovës, respektivisht e dardanëve, fisit të lashtë ilir.

Në raportin e Stejt departamentit amerikan, gjithashtu jepen informacione të përgjithshme për Maqedoninë. Vendi, thuhet se ka një popullsi prej 2.1 milion banorë, që kryesisht u përkasin dy konfeksioneve fetare: krishterimit dhe islamit “Nuk ka një korrelacion të përgjithshme midis etnitetit dhe përkatësisë fetare - shumica e besimtarëve ortodoksë janë etnikë maqedonase,dhe shumica e besimtarëve musliman janë shqiptarë etnikë. Përafërsisht 65 për qind e popullsisë është ortodokse maqedonase, dhe 32 për qind është myslimane. Grupe të tjera përfshijnë katolikët, protestantë prerje dhe çifutë”, thuhet në raport. 

**************************************************  *******************

*Me vite pa ujë të pijshëm*

Fitim KRYEZIU
Shkup, 9 mars - Mijëra qytetarët të disa rrugëve të lagjes së Gazi Babës, si të rrugëve 146, Mendeleva, Jordanço Pellov, Jajca, janë të indinjuar thellë nga një situatë e rëndë që assesi të ketë zgjidhje. Problemi ka të bëjë me mospasjen e ujit të pijshëm. Me vite të tëra janë duke u përballë me këtë mungesë. Ata thonë se ka patur dhe ka mundësi që ky problem të zgjidhet, por ka munguar vullneti i shumë faktorëve. Në mëngjesin e së hënës takuam edhe ekipet e "Ujësjellësit", të cilët bënin përpjekje për ta sanuar këtë gjendje. Por, sipas banorëve, kjo është e kotë, sepse problemi qëndron në faktin se vetë rrjeti i kësaj lagje është i vjetruar sa nuk bën, përkatësisht se rrjeti është instaluar që në vitet 60-ta.
"Ky është një turp i madh, jo vetëm për Komunën e Çairit, por edhe për tërë Maqedoninë. Është e pakuptueshme se si nuk kanë mundësi që një lagje, e cila gjendet në qendër të qytetit, të mos ketë ujë të pijshëm me vite të tëra. Vetëm 400 metra më tutje, në rrugët të cilët janë më poshtë, kanë ujë të pijshëm", thonë banorët e kësaj lagje. 
Këta banorë shtojnë se për zgjidhjen e këtij problemi, disa herë kanë marrë premtime edhe nga Komuna e Çairit, por edhe nga ndërmarrja e ujësjellësit, megjithatë deri më tani asgjë nuk është bërë në këtë drejtim. Qytetarët potencojnë se ekipet e kësaj ndërmarrje pothuaj se çdo dy muaj vijnë, gropojnë, punojnë diçka, por problemi mbetet i njëjtë. 

Kurse nga ndërmarrja "Ujësjellësi..." na thanë se qytetarët nuk janë mirë të informuar. "Qytetarët e asaj lagje nuk janë mirë të informuar. Ne vazhdimisht po punojmë në terren, duke ndërtuar rrjet dhe duke bërë kyçje të reja, më qëllim që të ketë një rrjet sa më të mirë për ujë të pijshëm", tha Branko Unevski, shef në ndërmarrjen e "Ujësjellësit". 
Ndërkaq, nga Komuna e Çairit thonë se deri në fund të vitit do të ketë ujë të pijshëm edhe për këtë pjesë të Gazi Babës.

 "Bashkë në ndërmarrjen 'Ujësjellësi' kemi paraparë tri faza të ripërtëritjes së rrjetit për ujë të pijshëm dhe deri më tani kemi përfunduar dy faza, ndërsa është në përfundim edhe faza e tretë, e cila parasheh ndërtimin e rrjetit të ujit të pishën. E njëjtat duhet të jetë gati deri në fund të vitit". thonë kompetentët e Komunës së Çairit. Ndërkohë, në Qytetin e Shkupit, nuk kanë dashur të komentojnë këtë problem. Thonë shkurt se për problemin në fjalë, duhet kujdesur Komuna e Çairit.

----------


## Faik

*Projekti ‘fëmija i tretë’ është diskriminues*

Postuar nga shqipmedia1 on Tuesday, 10 March 2009No Comment Strategjia e Qeverisë se Maqedonise për ritje të natalitetit është diskriminuese, kështu ka vleresuar komititeti i Helsinkut. Sipas Komitetit, ndarja e ndihmave prindërore vetëm në komunat me rritje natyrore prej 2,1 promile është e padrejtë ndaj atyre nënave që jetojnë në komunat tjera që nuk janë të përfshira me këtë ligj.

Komiteti i Helsinkut akuzon se këtu ka edhe diskriminim etnik, pasi vetëm dy komuna shqiptare i plotësojne kushtet e ligjit përkatës, si Komuna e Zajazit dhe Osllomesë për ndihmë të prindërve.

Është konstatuar se me këto ligje është bërë një diskriminm mbi qytetarët para se gjithash në bazë të ndarjeve të komunave. Pyetja është, në bazë të çka është arritur të vlerësohet prej 2,1% dhe pse nuk është përcaktuar në tërë teritorin e Republikës së Maqedonisë. ?

Kjo strategji e qeverisë tani më gjendet para Gjykatës Kushtetuese pasi dispozitat ligjore nuk vlejnë për të teritorin e Republikës së Maqedonisë dhe sipas Komitetit të Helsinkut mundësojne jo barabarsi dhe nuk janë në funksion të mbrojtjes së nënës dhe fëmijeve.
Kryeministri Gruevski, ngelet në qëndrimin se ligji bën nxitjen e çifteve për më shumë fëmijë.
“ Nuk mund të parashoh se çka do të ndodh, si do të lëvizin punët ashtu do të punojm. Për çdo rast, Qeveria i respekton vendimet e gjykatave” ka thënë Nikolla Gruevski .
Prej 1 Janar të këtije viti, prindërit që do të lindin fëmijën e dytë, kanë të drejtë në kompezim mujor prej 5 mijë denarë ( 80 euro ) në afat kohor prej 9 muajve kurse 8250 denar ( 140 euro ) ata të cilët do të lindin fëmijën e tretë.

Ndihmën prindërit do ta marrin 10 vite. Për fëmijën e katert prindërit për 15 vite do të marrin nga 11 mijë e 500 denarë në muaj. Por ajo nuk do të vlejë për komunat me ritje mbi 2,1 promila./Shqipmedia

----------


## fehim

Jua përshëndes nisjativën DOSJE, zotri Faik dhe shprehi pakënaqsinë e madhe temen, mendoj tonën, që fatin e popullit tonë të përvuajtun e mbajnë në dorë 
dhe manipulojnë me atë "shqiptarët" e këqinj e të pandërgjegjshëm, mendermethanë, funksionarë që nuk mund të kuptojnë se çfarë yzmeqarësh të
devotshëm të sllavëve shqiptarofoba janë ! Mjer populli shqiptar që i ka ata funksionarë që funksionojnë shum shum për interesin e antishqiptarëve sllavë 
e pak pak për interesin e vet, personal dhe aspak për interesin kombtar.
Por, zotri Faik, a thua se me konstatimet tona vajtuese kryejmë ndonjë detyrë patriotike dhe njerëzore? - Besoj se jo, meqë vajtimet tona shkojnë në veshë të
shurdhët të "përfaqsuesve" të mendermethanshëm të popullit shqiptar!
A thua se shqiptarët i kanë të vetmet aftësi e forca ata të mendermethanshëm ?!
A thua se ne, shqiptarët, qenkemi të destinuar vetëm të vuajmë e të vajtojmë ?
A thua se nuk kemi aftësi rezerva që pikllimin tonë ta këthejmë në gëzim ?
Unë mendoj se kemi aftësi dhe forca, por ato aftësi e forca duhet të zgjohen
dhe të vehen në veprim, bile pa vonesë, se edhe ashtu, rregullisht, po vonohemi.
E vonesën e hezitimin po e paguajmë shum shtrenjt.Duke flejtë nuk kryhet punë!
Përshëndetje!
Fehim Reçani

----------


## Modesti

> Jua përshëndes nisjativën DOSJE, zotri Faik dhe shprehi pakënaqsinë e madhe temen, mendoj tonën, që fatin e popullit tonë të përvuajtun e mbajnë në dorë 
> dhe manipulojnë me atë "shqiptarët" e këqinj e të pandërgjegjshëm, mendermethanë, funksionarë që nuk mund të kuptojnë se çfarë yzmeqarësh të
> devotshëm të sllavëve shqiptarofoba janë ! Mjer populli shqiptar që i ka ata funksionarë që funksionojnë shum shum për interesin e antishqiptarëve sllavë 
> e pak pak për interesin e vet, personal dhe aspak për interesin kombtar.
> Por, zotri Faik, a thua se me konstatimet tona vajtuese kryejmë ndonjë detyrë patriotike dhe njerëzore? - Besoj se jo, meqë vajtimet tona shkojnë në veshë të
> shurdhët të "përfaqsuesve" të mendermethanshëm të popullit shqiptar!
> A thua se shqiptarët i kanë të vetmet aftësi e forca ata të mendermethanshëm ?!
> A thua se ne, shqiptarët, qenkemi të destinuar vetëm të vuajmë e të vajtojmë ?
> A thua se nuk kemi aftësi rezerva që pikllimin tonë ta këthejmë në gëzim ?
> ...


Profesor i nderuar,

ne nuk vuajmë edhe aq nga të huajt sa vuajmë nga tanët! Ne nuk qajmë sepse tjerët na "rrahin" por qajmë sepse tanët na rrahin dhe sakatosin. Problemi nuk është te tjerët, problemi është te tanët që nuk duan të zhvillojnë politikë të shëndoshë kombëtare. Dhe për fatin e keq tonin, gjithmonë kemi pasur këso të paaftë që na udhëheqin!

----------


## Modesti

Hakmarrje e fshehtë ndaj zonave shqiptare  

17/03/2009 15:45:49


Në Maqedoni asnjë projekt qeveritar konkret zhvillimor apo investim mesatar nuk është dedikuar për zonat shqiptare, që ishin përfshirë dhe dëmtuar më së shumti gjatë krizës së fundit të vitit 2001

Injorim total, mungesë trajtimi për investime dhe anashkalimi i plotë është pasqyra e rajoneve shqiptare në Maqedoninë Veriperëndimore, të cilat ndjehen të lëna pas dore, edhe pse ato ishin përfshirë drejtpërdrejt në konfliktin e vitit 2001.

Janë disa fshatra dhe vendbanime që nuk janë të përfillura, as nga kryeministri, por edhe presidenti i shtetit dhe kjo situatë është tejet alarmuese, duke shfaqur doza se si zyrtarët më të lartë të shtetit nuk përkujdesen për qytetarët e tyre njëlloj.

Në vizitë të fshatrave të Tetovës në Malësi, nuk ka asgjë konkrete, që nga periudha kur përfundoi edhe konflikti i vitit 2001. Ekipi që vizitoi ato nga Shqip media ka nxjerrur fakte për anashkalimin total të këtyre rajoneve, duke qenë si botëra të tjera.

Ndoshta edhe shteti nuk ka dashur të investojë atje duke u kthyer tek mospërfillja që kalon në heshtje që kushedi ndoshta në shenjë hakmarrjeje, nuk përfilli asgjë më për këta njerëz dhe vendbanime, thekson një banor i Malësisë së Tetovës.

Shifra të larta të papunësisë, mungesë uji, kanalizimi, infrastruktura rrugore në margjina dhe e lënë pas dore janë disa nga pamjet që rezultojnë në çdo vendbanim rural shqiptar, sidomos ato që u përfshinë në konfiktin e 2001.

Në vijë të kësaj edhe analistët i japin një kuptim të ngjashëm kësaj situate pesimiste ku shteti nuk i trajton qytetarët njëjtë por vazhdojnë që maqedonasit të jenë më të përkëdhelur në këtë aspekt ndërsa shqiptarët më shumë nëpër vendet e tyre të bëjnë investime private se sa shtetërore.

U shkel aneksi i fundit i Marrëveshjes së Ohrit

Analisti dhe profesori në UEJL Jeton Shasivari thotë se me Marrëveshjen Kornizë të Ohrit, në aneksin e fundit të saj ku përcaktohen masat për rikthimin e mirëbesimit , përmendet edhe çështja e investimeve në zonat e kapluara në vitin 2001 dhe fatkeqësisht kjo pjesë e Marrëveshjes Kornizë ka mbetur aty ku është pra në letër, për shkak se në praktikë ka fare pak investime kapitale dhe infrastrukturore në këto zona të kapluara në konfliktin e kaluar.

Aspekti tjetër i pushtetit dhe konkretisht VMRO-DPMNE-së që përbën pushtetin shquhet për nga qasja tejet negative ndaj këtyre zonave dhe ndaj ish ushtarëve të UÇK-së dhe kjo argumentohet me faktin se me marrëveshjen e majit me të cilën BDI-ja hyri në Qeveri në vitin 2008 njëra prej pikave kryesore të kësaj marrëveshjeje ishte edhe miratimi i ligjit për statusin juridik dhe ligjorë të ish ushtarëve dhe sipas Shasivarit gjithë opinioni shqiptarë në Maqedoni e din se asgjë nuk u bë gjatë kësaj periudhe të qeverisjes mes VMRO-së dhe BDI-së për sa i përketë këtij ligji, ka theksuar Shasivari. Sipas tij, ky është një argument shumë i fuqishëm për qasjen tejet restriktive të VMRO-së ndaj çdo gjëje që ka të bëjë me konfliktin e vitit 2001.Edhe profesori i UEJL-së në Tetovë, Jeton Shasivari thekson se pajtohet me konstatimin se bëhet fjalë për një hakmarrje të fshehtë.

E gjithë kjo mund të konsiderohet si një hakmarrje e fshehtë ndaj këtyre zonave dhe ndaj popullatës së këtyre zonave, për shkak se nuk ka kurrfarë investimesh kapitale dhe nuk ka përkujdesje institucionale dhe nga ana tjetër ka një stagnim sa u përket këtyre çështjeve, ka theksuar Shasivari.

ZGJOHU: Shqiptarët me djersën e tyre po bëjnë investime dhe jo shteti

Udhëheqësi i Lëvizjes ZGJOHU, Artan Grubi gjithashtu pajtohet me tendencat për anashkalimin total të vendbanimeve shqiptare.

Kjo shihet sepse shkalla e papunësisë është më e madhe në trevat ku jetojnë shqiptarët, zakonisht investimet që bëhen aty ku jetojnë shqiptarë janë investime private dhe jo të shtetit  theksoi Grubi, duke shtuar se partia shqiptare në pushtet duhet të përkujdeset për Marrëveshjen e Ohrit dhe ndarjen buxhetore sa i takon shqiptarëve.

Ai e ka quajtur vendim të gabuar, qasjen e partive shqiptare dhe maqedonase për ndarjen e përgjegjësive mes tyre.

Pjesa e Maqedonisë e banuar me maqedonas është në duar të Qeverisë, kurse pjesa e banuar me shqiptarë, është në duar të partisë shqiptare që është në Qeveri dhe kjo ka qenë gjithmonë. Në këtë drejtim mjetet buxhetore nuk janë bërë në mënyrë të drejtë për shkak se maqedonasit kanë marrë më shumë dhe si pasojë e kësaj është edhe mos zhvillimi në trevat ku jetojnë shqiptarët, ka theksuar kryetari i Lëvizjes ZGJOHU.

Ish-pjestarët e UÇK-së ndjehen të zhgënjyer

Azizi një ish ushtar i UÇK-së nga rajoni i Tetovës theksoi se është e padurueshme kjo mospërfillje ndaj tyre.

Do ta filloj me ligjin që u anashkalua për të zgjidhur problemin tonë, anashkalimi vazhdoi edhe me disa forma të tjera duke filluar nga nënçmimi ndaj nesh dhe deri te burgosja e disa ish ushtarëve por gjithsesi se nuk janë vetëm këto thotë ai.

Shoqata e Veteranëve të Luftës të UÇK-së po ashtu ka shprehur shqetësime për anashkalimin e zonave shqiptare, sidomos anashkalimi i atyre që më shumti sakrifikuan dhe dhanë gjithçka nga jeta e tyre në vitin 2001. SHVL me theks të veçantë ka përmendur mosmiratimin e ligjit për përkujdesje institucionale për familjet e dëshmorëve dhe invalidëve të luftës së UÇK-së. Derisa branitellat maqedonas kanë një trajtim më të mirë, sepse qysh në fillim atyre i`u ndanë mjete për ndihmë, por edhe banesa, neve nuk na jepet asgjë, përmbyll mendimin e tij, Azizi, një ish-ushtarë, por tashmë edhe i papunë vite me radhë.(INA/SHM)

----------


## Modesti

*Shqiptarët të zhveshur nga buxheti për kulturë* 

 	  19/03/2009 10:40:38


Favorizimi i kulturës maqedone dhe dekompozimi brutal i kulturës shqiptare është stimuluar kohëve të fundit edhe nga Qeveria e cila ka përkrahur botimin e shumë librave në gjuhën maqedone, por jo edhe në atë shqipe. Ky është shembulli më i keq se si mund të ndahen mjetet buxhetore dhe si kultura shqiptare është lënë nën mëshirën e talljeve maqedone, theksojnë publicistët dhe personalitetet e letrave shqipe

Shqiptarët këtë vit do të jenë të zhveshur nga projektet kulturore dhe kjo krejt kjo për shkak të buxhetit të reduktuar në Ministrinë e Kulturës. Si në të gjitha segmentet tjera të poshtërimit shqiptar, gjithashtu edhe në sferën e kulturës shqiptarët do të përballen me një reduktim të tmerrshëm kulturor. Në buxhetin voluminoz për kulturë që parasheh zhvillim dhe promovim të kulturës maqedonase, shqiptarët do të përfshihen vetëm në projekte zhgënjyese dhe të reduktuara botuese. Gati thuajse shqiptarët do të mbeten të harruar nga kjo ministri, madje të nënçmuar, e cila tashmë pa ndonjë person vendimmarrës për kulturën shqiptare nuk do të ketë sinjale pozitive se do të ndryshojë diçka në këtë drejtim.

Kjo zhveshje kulturore mund të dëshmohet me financimin e vetëm disa botimeve gati me shifra qesharake, ndërkohë që mungojnë projektet të cilat thithin pjesë më të madhe nga buxheti i Ministrisë së Kulturës. Në krahasim me mega-projektet maqedonase siç janë ajo e filmit, e restaurimeve, gërmimeve arkeologjike, e dokumentarëve dhe teatrove si dhe shumë të tjera, financimet në kulturën shqiptare për këtë vit duken qesharake dhe të lëna në mëshirën e institucioneve mospërfillëse që nuk japin as sinjalin e vetëm se do të ndryshojnë diçka në këtë drejtim. Në vijë të kësaj nuk ka pasur deri tani as një reagim nga ndonjë institucion kulturorë shqiptarë apo ndonjë individ që ka konkurruar në këto projekte.

Duket se në njëfarë mënyre shqiptarët kanë filluar të pajtohen me këtë fat të caktuar nga lart duke vazhduar të jenë pjesë të shkretëtirës kulturore. Reagimet e tyre më shumë bëhen nëpër biseda miqsh dhe aty përfundon gjithçka.

Favorizimi i kulturës maqedone dhe dekompozimi brutal i kulturës shqiptare është stimuluar kohëve të fundit edhe nga Qeveria e cila ka përkrahur botimin e shumë librave në gjuhën maqedone, por jo edhe në atë shqipe. Ky është shembulli më i keq se si mund të ndahen mjetet buxhetore dhe si kultura shqiptare është lënë nën mëshirën e talljeve maqedone.

Halimi: Anashkalimi total i kulturës shqiptare

Sa i përket ndarjes së mjeteve financiare në kulturë, kjo definitivisht varet nga ata se kush janë në krye të kësaj ministrie thotë publicisti Avni Halimi.

Sipas tij, derisa para dy viteve të kaluara 2006 -2008 kur ishte ministri nga shqiptarët nuk ishte keq me aktivitetet kulturore të shqiptarëve dhe ndahej buxheti tamam në mënyrë proporcionale ndërkohë edhe 25 përqindëshi ndahej në çdo aktivitet duke filluar që nga sektori i botimeve, i filmit, pastaj sektori i arteve pamore dhe deri te gjurmimet arkeologjike.

Tani në këto muaj, meqë partia shqiptare në pushtet mendon se prioritetet e saj janë në objekte dhe jo në kulturë, atëherë kemi një disbalancim total si të aktiviteteve kulturore, po ashtu edhe ndarjes së mjeteve financiare, theksoi Halimi.

Ai ka shtuar se me keqardhje mund të konstatohet dhe shihet se aty nuk është arritur të merret as 19 përqindëshi i buxhetit ndërsa nëpër sektorët tjera as edhe nuk mund të flitet .

Totalisht është një frenim i gjithë aktiviteteve kulturore shqiptare, saqë është për keqardhje theksoi Halimi.

Sipas tij, partia në pushtet dhe kuadrot e saj jo që nuk ka angazhuar asnjë funksionarë shqiptarë në këtë ministri, por edhe ata që ishin në udhëheqjet e njësive apo sektorëve u degraduan, kështu që shqiptarët nuk kanë asnjë qasje jo vetëm në ministri të kulturës, por as në aktivitete kulturore.

Ata si duket vazhdon Halimi ndahen të kënaqur me iniciativa individuale , me aktivitete personale të kulturës dhe mendojnë se kjo është kultura.

I pyetur nëse duhet të ngrihet ose jo zëri i intelektualëve dhe i njerëzve të tjerë të kulturës, publicisti Halimi tha se disa njerëz që në periudhën 2006-08 ishin shumë të zëshëm , sot heshtin sepse siç u shpreh ata me ndikim funksionarëve partiak në pushtet kanë arritur të marrin nga një kockë dhe kanë hyrë në kështjellën e tyre dhe heshtin duke mos pasur as reagim , nuk nxisin as probleme dhe shqetësime për devalvimin e kulturës shqiptare.

Sipas tij, këta njerëz kanë marrë nga një projekt dhe ca lekë dhe heshtin dhe nuk ka asnjë reagim.Në periudhën 2006 e këndej derisa lulëzonte kultura shqiptare dhe derisa merrnin lakmi Ministria e Kulturës së Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë , kishte reagime tepër tendencioze , ndërsa tani është një letargji totale, një gjumë dhe këta njerëz përpos përfitues të rastit, nuk mund të jenë njerëz të kulturës tha Halimi.

Edhe botuesit të revoltur dhe pakënaqur

Botuesi Halil Zendeli vlerëson se derisa në Ministrinë e Kulturës nuk ndërtohen edhe disa kritere e standarde për veprimtarinë botuese, të cilat do të parashiheshin edhe në konkurset, dhe jo vetëm për veprimtarinë botuese, vazhdimisht do të ketë vërejtje dhe do të shprehen pakënaqësi pas shpalljes së rezultateve.

Zendeli ka vërejtje edhe në mënyrën e vendosjes, por edhe në përzgjedhjen e përfaqësuesve shqiptarë në këtë ministri, të cilët propozohen nga partia në pushtet.

Kështu ndodhi sivjet, ku anëtari shqiptar i komisionit, që nuk di çështë kultura e libri, bëri keqpërdorime të mjeteve, duke i favorizuar disa nga anëtarët e ashtuquajtur shoqatë e botuesve, thotë Zendeli.

Sipas tij, pa një platformë për zhvillimin e veprimtarisë botuese , vazhdimisht do të ketë pakënaqësi dhe fërkime ndërmjet botuesve të mirëfilltë dhe botuesve profiterë dhe ankesat ndaj Ministrisë së Kulturës nuk do të mungojnë.

Po tu hidhet sy dhe analizohen mirë rezultatet nga konkursi për këtë vit, do të vërehet se shumicën nga ata që marrin mjete nga Ministria e Kulturës nuk i di dhe i njeh kush, as veprën e autorin dhe as botuesin, thotë ai.

Zendeli thotë se ka raste kur një familje ka të regjistruar edhe nga dy-tri shtëpi botuese e shoqata. Më mirë mos dimë se çka ndodh e fshihet pas rezultateve, atje ku nuk kemi qasje, me diferenca të mëdha mjetesh për libër, pavarësisht vlerave, ku vijnë në shprehje edhe shumë faktorë të tjerë të natyrës subjektive, shton ai.

Fushata zgjedhor pa cekur problemet dhe anashkalimin kulturor

Analistët thonë se në fushatën zgjedhore është përmendur shumë pak problemi i çështjeve kulturore.

Analisti Sefer Tahiri shprehet me këtë rast se në fushatën për zgjedhjet lokale të 22 marsit, partitë politike duke u përqendruar në çështje politike por edhe në çështjet e infrastrukturës si zakonisht anashkaluan kulturën dhe projektet konkrete për jetësimin e jetës kulturore në komunat me shumicë shqiptare. Kandidatët për kryetarë të komunave shumë pak kanë shpalosur idetë dhe konceptet se si mund të gjallërohet jeta kulturore meqë nuk dëgjuam ndonjë kandidat që të thotë se do të angazhohet për funksionimin e shtëpive të kulturës, teatrove profesioniste në qytetet më të mëdha ose biblioteka theksoi analisti Tahiri.

Ky në fakt sipas tij duhet të jetë prioritet i drejtuesve të rinj të komunave pasi shqiptarët nuk kanë nevojë vetëm për politikë por edhe kulturë dhe për kultivimin e vlerave shpirtërore në mënyrë institucionale, pasi sipas tij, ka deficit të madh të institucioneve kulturore në komunat e shqiptarëve. (INA/SHM)

----------


## Modesti

*Në shtator, nxënësit maqedonisht!?*

Hajrie AZEMI

Shkup, 23 mars - Edhe vitin e ardhshëm shkollor, 2009/ 2010 rrezikohet hapja e paraleleve shqipe në shkollën fillore "Petar Petroviç-Njegosh" në Idrizovë, ngase gjysma e banorëve të fshatit, çuditërisht, janë të mendimit se fëmijët e tyre procesin edukativo arsimor në klasë të pestë duhet ta vazhdojnë në paralelet me mësim në gjuhën maqedonase. Kështu informon Nazmi Mani, kryetar i Këshillit të prindërve, duke theksuar se pas dhjetë ditëve, është caktuar edhe një mbledhje, në të cilën do të merret vendim përfundimtarë. Nuk i di arsyet, shprehet Mani, mirëpo gjysma e fshatarëve thonë se fëmijët do t'i dërgojnë në paralele maqedonase.

Sipas tij, qëndrimi i këtillë rrezikon hapjen e paraleleve shqipe në Idrizovë.
"Nuk di çka të them. Kemi ngelë 50 për qind për paralele maqedonase dhe 50 për qind për paralele shqipe. Thonë se më lehtë fëmijët e tyre e kanë të mësojnë në gjuhën maqedonase, siç kanë mësuar deri tani", shprehet Mani, duke shtuar se "nëse vendosin gjysma për paralele maqedonase, përsëri gjysma e nxënësve do të duhet të vazhdojnë në shkollat e kryeqendrës". Ai thotë se pas zgjedhjeve duhet të fillojnë punimet ndërtimore në objektin e ri shkollor, i cili iu premtua nga Ministria e Arsimit dhe Shkencës.

"Askush asgjë nuk u premtoi. Vetë prindërit e ndryshuan mendimin. Edhe një herë në mbledhje do të japë maksimumin t'i bindi se patjetër duhet të hapen paralele shqipe dhe fëmijët të vazhdojnë mësimin në gjuhën amtare. Por, fundja nëse nuk binden, nuk kam zgjidhje tjetër, sepse ata kanë të drejtë të zgjedhin për fatin e fëmijëve të tyre. Unë personalisht nëse nuk hapen paralele shqipe, fëmijën tim do ta dërgojnë në shkollën fillore 'Kongresi i Manastirit' në Shkup", thekson Mani, duke përkujtuar se edhe pas një bojkoti të gjatë kundër mësimit në paralele maqedonase, askush nga kompetentët nuk i vizitoi nxënësit dhe prindërit në Idrizovë.

"Të gjithë i informuam me shkrim, përfshirë edhe zëvendëskryeministrin Abdylaqim Ademi, Ervan Fuere, OSBE...", tregon Mani.

Ndërkohë, Ministria e Arsimit është zotuar se ka siguruar mjete financiare, që në shtator të vitit të ardhshëm shkollor, të ndërtohet objekt i ri shkollor vetëm për nxënësit shqiptarë. Ndryshe, nxënësit e klasës së pestë të Idrizovës gjysmë vjetorin e dytë shkollor të këtij viti u tërhoqën nga shkolla fillore "Petar Petroviç Njegosh", me qëllim për të vazhduar mësimin në gjuhën shqipe në shkollën e fshatit Ognjancë. Bojkoti mësimor zgjati një gjysmë vjetor të plotë, meqë kryetari i Gazi Babës, Koce Trajanov refuzoi që të hapen paralelet shqipe.

----------


## Faik

*Policët e detyruan të fshijë fotot e Gruevskit*

   25/03/2009 08:32:16 


Fotoreporteri i njohur, Vedat Xhymshiti i angazhuar nga agjencia amerikane Zuma Press për zgjedhjet në Maqedoni ka theksuar për agjencinë INA se pasi që kishte fotografuar kryeministrin Nikolla Gruevski pas konferencës së tij pasmesnate për zgjedhjet në Maqedoni, është urdhëruar nga policë civil që të shlyejë tërë fotografitë, ose në të kundërtën do të dërgohej në polici. 


“Pas mesnate më 22 .-23 mars '09, derisa të gjitha mediat po prisnim rezultatet e fundit të zgjedhjeve në qendrën mediale të partisë në pushtet VMRO-DPMNE-së, në lokalet e “Holiday INN” pas dhënies së deklaratës së tij, Kryeministri Gruevski i IRJM-së, po largohej nga qendra e medias. Si një fotograf profesional konsiderova, se ishte e nevojshme për të ndjekur nga afër Kryeministrin Gruevski, ndërsa ai ishte duke shkuar nga qendra e medias, ajo ishte një mundësi e mire për të marrë disa foto ekskluzive për përdorim editorial. Më pas jam ndaluar nga disa civil që më pyesnin për pasaportën time, pasi që burri kryesor i civilëve me tregoi mua se ishin nga policia civile të shtetit të Maqedonisë, unë ju tregova atyre pasaportën time dhe dokumentacionin e rregullt të akreditimit tim për aktivitetin tim ligjor medial në IRJM”, ka theksuar fotoreporteri nga Kosova. Sipas tij, ai është detyruar të shlyejë të gjitha fotografitë, pas kërcënimeve verbale të policëve se do të dërgohej në stacion policor. 

“Unë kërkoj nga të gjitha organizatat e mundshme ndërkombëtare e vendore si të Kosovës ashtu edhe të Republikës së Maqedonisë, që kanë të bëjnë me mbrojtjen e lirisë së medias, të reagojnë kundër këtij akti të brishtë të policisë shtetërore të Maqedonisë, ngjarje kjo e cila u zhvillua gjatë zgjedhjeve presidenciale në IRJM këto ditë”, ka apeluar fotoreporteri nga Prishtina.(INA)

----------


## Faik

*Qeveria aplikon diskriminimin fetar me paratë e popullit* 

  25/03/2009 13:10:23 


_“Çdo bekim fetar duhet të behët edhe nga ana e Bashkësisë Islame, jo vetëm nga nja bashkësi fetare në Maqedoni. Këtë e themi duke marrë parasysh se pas Kishës Ortodokse vjen Bashëksia Islame. Ne do të vazhdojmë betejën tonë për të luftuar këtë diskriminim fetar”, ka theksuar  sekretari i përgjithshëm i BFIM-së, Afrim Tahiri_

Diskriminim i rëndë fetar por edhe tendenca për nxjerrjen në shesh të elementeve sllavo-ortodokse është vlerësuar ceremonia e vënies së gurëthemelit të ndërtimit të objekteve të reja shtetërore në afërsi të Urës së Gurit në Shkup, ku organizator ka qenë kryeministri Nikolla Gruevski. 

Gjykata Kushtetuese, Arkivi Shtetëror dhe Muzeu Arkeologjik janë tre institucionet e reja që filluan të ndërtohen nga buxheti i shtetit, që janë para të qytetarëve të këtij shteti. 

Bashkësia Islame Fetare në Maqedoni ka reaguar ndaj kësaj dukurie, e cila po merr hov të madh nga qeveria aktuale, ku në ceremoninë e gurëthemelit, bekimi i këtyre institucioneve është bërë vetëm nga prifti ortodoks. 

“Duke marr parasysh se institucionet që ndërtohen janë për të gjithë qytetarët, për të gjithë besimtarët e vendit pavarësisht se cilës fe i takojnë dhe duke marrë parasysh se ato ndërtohen me të hollat të qytetarëve të Maqedonisë, Bashkësia Islame mohoi pjesëmarrjen pasi që nuk ishte ftuar me status të barabartë me Kishën Ortodokse Maqedonase. Çdo bekim fetar duhet të behët edhe nga ana e Bashkësisë Islame, jo vetëm nga nja bashkësi fetare në Maqedoni. Këtë e themi duke marrë parasysh se pas Kishës Ortodokse vjen Bashëksia Islame. Ne do të vazhdojmë betejën tonë për të luftuar këtë diskriminim fetar”, ka theksuar sekretari i përgjithshëm i BFIM-së, Afrim Tahiri. 

Po ashtu dr Metin Izeti, ekspert i filozofisë dhe njohës i çështjeve fetare ka theksuar se rasti i mosprezencës së Bashkësisë Islame në gurthemelin e objejtit administrativ është shqetësues. 

“Rasti i fundit i mosprezencës së kreut të Bashkësisë Islame në gurëthemelin e ndërtesave të gjyqit, arkivit etj është një pasqyrë reale e asaj që Qeveria e Maqedonisë ka dëshirë ta bëjë me Maqedoninë. Mosprezenca e kreut të Bashkësisë Islame, pa marrë parasysh se dikush e dëshiron ose jo atë, pajtohet me botëkuptimet, mënyrën e veprimit të tij ose jo, është injorim dhe margjinalizim i elementit mysliman në Maqedoni , i cili nëse jo më tepër e paraqet gjysmën e popullatës së Maqedonisë”, ka theksuar dr.Metin Izeti. (INA/SHM)

----------


## Faik

*Gruevski filharmoninë e ndërton në vakëfin e BFI-së*

27/03/2009 13:13:00 


Gruevski ka vendosur gurthemelin e filharmonisë mbi pronën e BFI-së. Edhe pse procedura gjyqësore për denacionalizimin e tokës që më parë i ka takuar vakëfit të BFI-së ende nuk ka përfunduar, qeveria ka vendosur të fillojë punimet për ndërtimin e këtij objekti. Rijaseti i BFI-së në mbledhjen urgjente të saj ka kërkuar që urgjentishtë të ndërpriten punimet në këtë lokacion sepse pikërishtë në këtë vend dikur ka qendruar xhamia e njohur Ibni Pajko.
Bashkësia Fetare Islame është e çuditur dhe shqetësuar nga veprimi i Qeverisë së Maqedonisë e cila vendos gurthemel në pronë të huaj, në vendin e xhamisë së njohur Ibni Pajko, emrin e së cilës e mban edhe vetë mëhalla e njohur në Shkup bashkë me pronën e saj përcjellëse të vakëfit. Me këtë veprim, Qeveria seriozisht po i cënon dhe prish marrëdhëniet ndërkonfesionale, ku klerikë të lartë të një konfesioni tjetër bëjnë shenjtërimin e themeleve të një objekti i cili padrejtësisht ndërtohet në themelet e xhamisë Ibni Pajko dhe pronës së saj të vakëfit thuhet në reagimin e Rijasetit të BFI-së. 
Nga ministria e Kulturës ndërkohë thonë se procedura e denacionalizimit tani më ka përfunduar dhe se kjo pronë tani i takon shtetit dhe BFI-së do ti paguhet dëmshpërblim duke mos përmendur faktin se pas vendimit të këtillë të komisionit të shkallës së dytë për denacionalizim BFI ka paraqitur aktpadi deri tek gjykata administrative e cila ende nuk ka marë kurfarë vendimi. 
"Ministria e Kulturës posedon fletëpronësi ku vërtetohet se parcella ku do ndërtohet objekti i filharmonisë është në pronësi të Maqedonisë", tha zëdhënësja e Ministrisë së Kulturës, Anita Jovanovska.
BFI më datën 26 shkurt 2009 ka paraqitur aktpadin e saj në Gjykatën administrative ndaj vendimit të komisionit të shkallës së dytë për denacionalizim të marrë më 29 janar të këtij viti ku thuhet se kjo pronë nuk i kthehet BFI-së. Rijaseti i Bashkësisë Islame mëtej në reagimin e saj thotë se pas ndërtimit të Pallatit të Drejtësisë mbi themelet e xhamisë Jelen Kapan dhe përpjekja e tanishme për ndërtimin e Filharmonisë mbi themelet e xhamisë Ibni Pajko dhe vakëfit të saj, haptazi po bëhet përpjekje për ta çrrënjosur Kulturën Islame nga Shkupi dhe zëvendësimin e saj me objekte të tjera. Nga Qeveria kërkojmë që ta ndërpres urgjentisht këtë akt, pronën e përmendur tia kthejë BFI-së, ndërsa në këtë drejtim kërkojmë përkrahjen e opinionit të gjërë në Maqedoni, subjekteve politike që i takojnë konfesionit islam, si dhe nga organizatat e huaja më relevantë që janë të pranishme në vendin tonë.
Valmir Kuçi

----------


## Faik

*Zgjohu: Incidenti i djeshëm, dëshmi për Albanofobinë*

29/03/2009 13:33:00 


Incidenti i djeshëm në sheshin e Shkupit, për Lëvizjen qytetare ‘Zgjohu’ dëshmoi albanofobinë e skajshme te një pjesë e bashkëqytetarëve maqedonas. ‘Zgjohu’ shpreh shqetësimin se parullat antishqiptare që u brohoritën në shesh mund ta kthejnë disponimin antishqiptar të një dekade më parë. 
Ismail Krifca nga kjo lëvizje thotë se më brengosëse se dhuna që u shfaq gjatë kësaj përleshjeje ishin fyerjet ndaj shqiptarëve.
“Edhe më e rëndë se kjo është satanizimii shqiptarëve në këtë shoqëri, siç e dëgjuat edhe vet dje në media, një grup maqedonas grupit tjetër maqedonas i brohoriste ‘shiptari, shiptari’. Edhe më tutje trashëgimia jonë, kultura jonë po satanizohet në këtë mënyrë nga të rinjtë apo nga maqedonasit, madje mund të them edhe nga qeveria te ne”, deklaroi Ismail Krifca, nga Lëvizja qytetare ‘Zgjohu’.
Krifca shpreh habinë se as LSDM e as VMRO DPMNE nuk e dënuan këtë shprehje të ultranacionalizmit në qendër të Shkupit. 

Kurse Shoqata e Historianëve Shqiptarë thotë se këto incidente ngjanin me luftërat e kryqëzatave që zhvilloheshin midis luftëtarëve të kryqit dhe heretikëve.

“Ne si shoqëri civile dhe historianë ngrejmë zërin e protestës që ti jepet fund kësaj periudhe që e kthen Maqedoninë në mesjetë, në vend se të shkojë përpara drejt integrimeve euro-atlantike neve na kthejnë në mesjetë”, tha Skender Hasani, nga Shoqata e Historianëve Shqiptarë.

‘Zgjohu’ dhe historianët vlerësojnë se akoma më skandaloze është fakti se kisha planifikohet të ndërtohet në vendin ku ka ekzistuar shtëpia e Nënës Terezë.  Zgjohu pyet qeverinë se pse vendosjen e gurthemeleve e kryen vetëm me bekimin e kishës ortodokse, kur dihet se ato objekte ndërtohet me të hollat edhe të  taksapaguesve, shqiptar, turk, boshnjakë, romë, maqedonas mysliman, që përbëjnë gjysmën e popullatës së vendit.

Naim Vrenezi

----------


## Modesti

*CIA: Gjenocid zgjedhor me shqiptarët*


Evis HALILI

Shkup, 29 mars - Lista zgjedhore me emrat e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni përbën gjenocid zgjedhor. Kështu ka akuzuar eksperti amerikan i CIA-s, Steven Segal, në një Konferencë për sigurinë e zgjedhjeve të zhvilluar para një muaji në Majami të SHBA-ve.

Në Konferencën, e cila u mbajt me rastin e sistemeve elektronike zgjedhore, Segal ka konstatuar se në Maqedoni, emrat e shumë votuesve shqiptarë mungojnë në lista, ndërsa vendin e ka krahasuar njëjtë me Ukrainën dhe Venezuelën, ku çdo herë fiton Hugo Chavez. Kur Segal kontrolloi emrat e shqiptarëve, u konstatua se shumë emra mungojnë në lista, që sipas tij, paraqet një gjenocid të sofistikuar. Ai ka përmendur edhe ankesat e shqiptarëve lidhur me këtë problematikë, të cilët konfirmojnë mungesën e tyre në listat zgjedhore. Në analizën e Segal, nuk theksohet nëse bëhet fjalë për gabim teknik të Qeverisë së Maqedonisë ose pse një pjesë e qyteteve dhe komunave shqiptare shkruhen me toponimet maqedonase. Nga ana tjetër, derisa shumë emra të votuesve shqiptarë mungojnë në listat zgjedhore, është jashtëzakonisht i madh numri i votuesve maqedonas.
Mbi 200 mijë votues fiktiv te maqedonasit kanë vërejtur edhe vëzhguesit ndërkombëtar të ODIHR-OSBE, të cilët në raportin preliminar menjëherë pas zgjedhjeve të 22 marsit. Dhe, derisa partitë politike shqiptare heshtin për këtë fenomen, demografët shqiptarë japin alarmin. "Manipulimet në listat e zgjedhjeve janë shumë të dukshme, për shkak se dihet që rreth 200 deri në 250 mijë votues janë fiktivë që nuk ekzistojnë fare në territorin e vendit tonë. Po ashtu, ata persona që aktualisht janë shtetas të Maqedonisë, por gjenden jashtë vendit tonë, për disa vite me radhë vazhdojnë të figurojnë nëpër listat e votuesve. Manipulimi me shifra në listat e zgjedhjeve nuk është i tanishëm, por ndodh që prej viteve 90-të. Listat e vërteta të votuesve të vërtetë asnjë herë nuk janë përpiluar si të tilla nga policia. Faji në këtë rast qëndron te Enti i Statistikës, i cili duhet të mbledhë të gjitha informacionet që disponon të pastrojë lista dhe të nxjerrë shifra të sakta.

Kontigjenti i votuesve realë në Maqedoni nuk numëron më shumë se 1 milionë e 480 mijë persona", ka thënë demografi Asllan Selmani, duke u shprehur se me këtë, numri i votuesve shqiptarë është ulur dukshëm, dhe kjo nuk ndodh tani, por që pas pavarësisë së Maqedonisë.

Disproporcionet mes numrit të votuesve në zonat zgjedhore me rrjedhjen e votave për shqiptarët vërehen në Njësinë zgjedhore numër dy, ku numërohen 303.120 votues, në Zonën e tretë zgjedhore numri i votuesve është 288.585, ose 14.535 votues më pak.

Dallimi është i thellë, po të krahasohet Zona tre me Zonën gjashtë, ku numri i votuesve te kjo e fundit arrin deri në 311.729 persona ose 23.144 më shumë votues. Këto dallime të mëdha vërehen në katër zonat ku garojnë shqiptarët, ndërsa dallimi në zonat kryesisht të ashtuquajtura maqedonase, disprporcionet janë minimale.

Ekspertët e rregullativës zgjedhore thonë se lëshime janë bërë gjatë krijimit të njësive zgjedhore vite më parë. Megjithëse në takimet e muajve më parë katër liderët u dakorduan që dallimi i votuesve nëpër njësi zgjedhore të mos kalojë 3 përqindëshin, megjithatë në disa nga njësitë ku kryesisht votuesit janë shqiptarë, kjo diferencë arrin në mbi 5 për qind. Kështu, shqiptarëve në katër njësitë zgjedhore që garojnë u digjen mbi 37 mijë vota. "Kjo mospërputhshmëri pasqyrohet me anomali dhe disporpocione në njësitë zgjedhore dhe fatkeqësisht edhe me humbjen e votave", thotë ish-anëtari i Komisionit Shtetëror Zgjedhor, Xhemali Saiti. Shqiptarëve u humbin vota edhe për shkak të mosazhurimit të listave zgjedhore, ndërsa Saiti pohon se anomalitë tjera vijnë si pasojë e mungesës së kujdesit dhe rifreskimit të të dhënave të regjistrimit. 

Koha

----------


## Faik

*Kuadrot shqiptarë në shifra simbolike*

Evis HALILI

Shkup, 2 prill - Shifrat e ulëta të përfaqësimit të drejtë të kuadrove shqiptarë nëpër dikasteret shtetërore, kamuflohet me mungesën e një pasqyre të të dhënave që do të zbardhte në formë të detajuar numrin dhe pozicionet e tyre në hierarkinë shtetërore. Edhe pse i paralajmëruar që në tetor të vitit të kaluar, afati i fundit për realizimin e analizës së përfaqësimit të drejtë është shtyrë deri pas mbarimit të zgjedhjeve, pohojnë nga kabineti i zëvendës kryeministrit për zbatimin e marrëveshjes së Ohrit, Abdylaqim Ademi. Atëherë pritet që të bëhen publike në mënyrë të sistemuar të dhënat, të cilat rëndom janë tepër të kufizuara dhe të mbledhura nga institucione të veçanta. Analiza po ashtu do të përfshijë edhe segmentet e decentralizimit, pjesën normative dhe arsimin në mënyrë që të dihet qartë se sa është implementuar ky dokument, sa zbatohen në praktikë dhe çka do të duhej të ndryshohej. Pas zgjedhjeve pritet që të punësohen edhe 240 administratorët që pas konkursit të mbajtur në dy muajt e fundit të vitit të kaluar, përfituan vetëm vendimet e punës, por jo sistemimin nëpër vendet e punës. 

Po pas zgjedhjeve, pritet që të vijohet me dy shkallët e tjerat të konkurseve të punësimit të dytë dhe të tretë, pohojnë në kabinet. Të dhënat që do të konfirmonin zbatimin ose jo të drejtë të një prej pikave të marrëveshjes së nënshkruar shtatë vjet më parë, në të shumtën e rasteve janë objekt i spekulimeve qoftë nga pozita apo opozita, të parët pretendojnë për rritjen e numrit të punonjësve shqiptarë, të dytët për reduktimin në masë të kuadrit dhe diskriminim në baza etnike dhe partiake. 

Duke iu referuar të dhënave parciale, konstatohet se gjyqësori, policia, presidenca, kultura dhe financat janë disa prej segmenteve që më së paku numërojnë shqiptarë, në gjuhën e shifrave përqindja e tyre nuk arrin më shumë se dy deri në katër për qind, ka edhe raste ku kalohet dhjetë përqindëshi, ndërsa më rrallë arrihet përqindja e duhur e përfaqësimit.

 Në Gjykatën Themelore numër 1, numërohen vetëm dhjetë shqiptarë që përbëjnë katër për qind të totalit. Por përqindja e ulët shpjegohet edhe me deklaratën e kreut të saj, Dobrilla Kacarska, e cila pat vërejtur se nuk janë të obliguar ta plotësojnë 25 përqindëshin, pasi ligjërisht janë të çliruar nga një detyrim që buron nga marrëveshja. Numri i vogël është edhe në dikasterin e kulturës, sidomos në pozicionimin e kuadrove në poste drejtuese. Sekretariati për implementimin e Marrëveshjes së Ohrit gjatë këtij viti, u angazhua se prioritet do të ketë përfaqësimin e drejtë dhe adekuat të bashkësive në administratën shtetërore me punësimin e mbi një mijë personave edhe nga etnitete të tjera.

----------


## Faik

*Qeveria e Maqedonisë nuk lejon librin shqip në panairin e Shkupit*

Tre ditë të tëra libri shqip që vinte nga Tirana për në Panairin ndërkombëtar të librit në Shkup mbahet në Doganën e Maqedonisë dhe nuk lejohet të hyjë në shtetin fqinj. Në ditën e panairit, më tetë prill, vetëm stenda e “Toenës” ishte bosh. Libri shqip në vend që t’i prezantohej lexuesve, mbahet peng në Doganën e Maqedonisë.

I irrituar për këtë veprim, drejtori i Shtëpisë Botuese “Toena”, Fatmir Toçi thotë se kurrë nuk do të vijnë më në këtë panair. “Burokracia maqedonase, administrata e poshtër maqedonase ka tre ditë që e sorollatin makinën tonë të ngarkuar me libra. Është hera e fundit që vijmë në këtë palo panair. Ne vijmë në Shkup vetëm për hir të shqiptarëve që jetojnë atje”, tha për “Lajm” Toçi. Ai thotë se me këto veprime që bën, Maqedonia kurrë nuk do të hyjë në Bashkimin Evropian. “Nuk e di në është politikë, apo ka doganier të pakualifikuar që nuk dinë ta kryejnë punën e tyre”, tha Toçi, duke shtuar se i kanë në rregull të gjitha dokumentacionet e nevojshme. “Nëse nuk duan që të vijmë në atë panair, le të mos na sjellin ftesë”, tha ai. Ndërsa organizatorët e panairit thonë se gjithnjë botuesit nga Shqipëria mbërrijnë me vonesë, për shkak të disa formaliteteve doganore. Drejtoria e Doganave të Maqedonisë nuk është e informuar për rastin në fjalë. “Nuk kemi asnjë lloj informate për ndalesën e librave nga Shqipëria. Kontrolloni se në cilin stacion doganor të Shkupit gjenden librat dhe do t’ju tregojmë se çfarë problemi ka”. Kështu është përgjigjur zëdhënësja e Drejtorisë së Doganave, Lupka Mindoshevska.

Ndryshe, kjo nuk është hera e parë që libri shqip pengohet të hyjë në Maqedoni. Ndonjëherë për disa orë, ndonjëherë për një ose dy ditë, por kurrë nuk mbahet mend që libri shqip të ketë kaluar pa problem në Maqedoni, ashtu siç hyjnë librat që vijnë nga shtetet e tjera, ose siç shkon libri shqip në vende të tjera, përjashtuar Maqedoninë. Botuesit e Shqipërisë marrin pjesë në dhjetëra panaire ndërkombëtare që organizohen në vende të ndryshme të Evropës dhe asnjëherë s’kanë pasur probleme si në Maqedoni. Për shkak të këtyre formaliteteve doganore dhe disa arsyeve të tjera, botuesit nga Kosova kanë hequr dorë nga Panairi i Shkupit. Panairi i 21-të i librit që u hap të mërkurën do të qëndrojë i hapur deri të dielën.

----------


## Faik

*Me para të shqiptarëve ushqehet nacionalizmi maqedonas* 

Zejnulla VESELI

Shkup, 9 prill - Është koha që Qeveria e Gruevskit pas përfundimit të zgjedhjeve të pranojë se vendi është futur në një krizë të rëndë ekonomike. Këto fakte janë mbajtur fshehtë nga kryeministri i Maqedonisë për shtresat e painformuara, porse qarqet profesionale vazhdimisht kanë dhënë mendimin e tyre se harxhimet e rezervave devizore për nevoja të politikës ditore të një partie e vë në pikëpyetje kursin valutor të denarit dhe realizmin e buxhetit për vitit 2009. Të vetmin shpëtim për të tejkaluar këtë krizë, ekspertët ekonomik të vendit e shohin përmes një infuzioni financiar nga Fondi Monetar Ndërkombëtar. Refuzimi i bashkëpunimit nga ana e partisë VMRO-DPMNE, sipas ish ministrit të Financave, Xhevdet Hajredini, daton shumë më herët. 

Gjithmonë kur në pushtet kanë qene ministrat e VMRO-së e kanë satanizuar praninë e FMN-së, gjegjësisht kontrollin e tyre për mënyrën si harxhohen paratë e qytetarëve", thotë Xhevdet Hajredini, ish ministër i Financave. "Prania e FMN-së do të thotë kontroll të plotë mbi harxhimet e parave të buxhetit. Siç ka filluar kjo qeveri, të jeni të sigurt se nuk do të mund të qëndrojë edhe gjatë kohë në pushtet, për shkak se të gjitha harxhimet që i bën kjo qeveri, janë të destinuara që t'i mashtrojë shtresat nacionaliste në Maqedoni", thotë Hajredini. Në kohën kur pothuajse të gjitha vendet e botës janë në recesion për shkak të krizës ekonomike globale, Hajredini thotë se është absurde të harxhohen parat e qytetarëve, gjegjësisht parat e shqiptarëve në ndërtimin e kishave, muzeve, apo ngritjen e përmendoreve për ish aktivistët e VMRO-së me ide fashiste. 

"Është absurde që në pushtet të qëndrojë një qeveri që rejtingut e kanë baras me përqindjen e të papunëve në Maqedoni ose të uljes së kostos së jetesës. Numri i madh i të papunëve dhe ulja e kostos së jetës, janë dy indikatorë të fuqishëm për një shtet demokratik që qeveria të jep dorëheqje", thotë Hajredini. Mirëpo, Hajredini shton se në Maqedoni ndodh e kundërta nuk bie qeveria, por përkundrazi, Gruevski nxit nacionalizmin, krime antishqiptare dhe në mënyre arrogante harxhon edhe parat e shqiptarëve për të financuar objekte që i dedikohen fesë, kulturës dhe historisë vetëm të maqedonasve. "Ka ardhur momenti që partia shqiptare në pushtet t'i thotë stop këtij ministri të financave që ka qenë një student me nota nën mesatare dhe që vjen nga Fakulteti i Prilepit. S'duhet që me aminin e ministrave të saj t'i harxhojë parat e shqiptarëve", thotë Hajredini. 

Se kjo Qeveri e VMRO-së nuk dëshiron të ketë kontroll nga FMN-ja, kjo u shpreh haptazi në vitin 2006, kur vendosi t'i kthejë borxhin para kohe këtij institucioni financiar. "Një vendim shumë i gabuar, kur dihet se cili ishte qëllimi. Me këtë hap të pamatur, qeveria e VMRO-së dëshironte t'u sinjalizojë investitorëve të huaj se Maqedoni është vend i sigurt për investime të huaj. Jo që nuk ndodhi kjo, por për këto tre vite se janë në pushtet investimet e huaj janë ulur për 50 për qind, krahasuar me vitin 2005", thotë Hajredini. Edhe përkundër qëndrimit të fortë të ministrit Slaveski se nuk dëshiron bashkëpunim me FMN-n,ë përfaqësuesi i këtij institucioni në Maqedoni, në takimin e fundit më përfaqësues të Qeverisë, ka deklaruar se në një kohë kur Maqedonia është në krizë të rëndë ekonomike janë krijuar të gjitha parakushte që FMN-ja t'i ndajë aranzhman të ri në vlerë prej 500 milion euro.

----------

